# Can anybody help?



## boiledcabbages (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey guys, so I'm new to this server but I made an account to ask this question.
Ok, so background on my situation, I have a total of 4 doves, the oldest of them I rescued at the start of the year along with her brother, they were both abandoned in the nest and the adult pigeons didn't come back, so I saved them and raised them, her brother eventually grew up and flew away but she stayed by me and is pretty bonded to me.
Now last week I was at the local petshop getting Chapo (my first pigeon) a perch and some seed, while I was there I saw a pair of diamond doves and I felt so sorry for them as the conditions they were being kept in were horrible, so I talked one of the employees into giving them to me.
Now since taking them home the female has been doing well but the male has been very stressed, not being helped by Chapo occasionally chasing them from her territory. Now this is clearly causing stress for the male diamond dove, is there anything I can do to mitigate the stress, I do make sure to make slow movements and to feed it good food and things like that, but is there anything more I can do?

for anyone wondering the fourth dove is still only a wild baby that I plan on releasing.
the birds themselves don't have a cage, there are just several perches around the house, with food everywhere.
I appreciate any advice
-Thank you
the photos are of all the doves


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Chapo is actually not a pigeon, but a laughing dove and by the colour looks like a male. They can be very aggressive. You will need to keep the diamond doves seperate from him. If you are going to keep them indoors permanently, then spend some money and try to get a very large cage for the 2 diamond doves. All this stress won't do them good in the long run. Being kept indoors, they will also need vitamins especially calcium with added Vit D3 that you can put in the drinking water. In nature birds get this from direct sunlight, a bird being kept indoors don't get any Vit D3 and might develop issues with egglaying in the future.


----------



## boiledcabbages (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes, I am aware she is a laughing dove, sorry in my home language (afrikaans) there's not really a differentiation between pigeon and dove, I am also aware that she is female for fact (she's laid eggs in the past). I am working on getting a large cage, and I do fortify all their food with vitamins by default


----------



## boiledcabbages (Dec 1, 2019)

it's also worth saying they don't hate each other completely, for the most part they tolerate each other 
(picture is of the three of them sitting together)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Cute! Does she get agressive with them when you give attention to them? If she is bonded to you and view you as a partner, she will consider them as intruders.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm also afrikaans btw.


----------



## boiledcabbages (Dec 1, 2019)

Marina B said:


> Cute! Does she get agressive with them when you give attention to them? If she is bonded to you and view you as a partner, she will consider them as intruders.


not if I hold them or that, but she doesn't like it when they walk on me, I do luckily think it's getting better


----------



## boiledcabbages (Dec 1, 2019)

Marina B said:


> I'm also afrikaans btw.


oh ok cool, I saw next to your name it said you were from Lambertsbaai, and I was curious if you were afrikaans


----------

